# zita west, which book?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

alot of you ladies have mentioned a book by zita west, ive noticed that she has quite a few.
so i was wondering which of her books would be best for me if i can go ahead with eggshare.

i have read alot of books about getting pregnant but they dont really say much about ivf or give you tips on what you should/shouldn't do.

take care ladies, maz xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Maz

I had Zita West's ' Fertility and Conception'. It had everything from what to eat, do etc to the IVF process and beyond.

I found it really useful all through my 6 tx's  

Good Luck  

Rachel x


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

thanx rachel, ive found one on ebay so i'll bid on that


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree the fertility and conception one is fab!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

yea i found it in tesco, i will go get it tonight  

ive sorted your bubbles kel n gave you a blow, (was it as good for you as it was for me?)


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

U ben playing with my bubbles


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

That book has been my bible all the way through!!!! Good choice Maz  

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup I second (or third!) that! Definatley a great book. 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

i bought it yesterday (just hope i get to use it!)

cheers girls xxx
[fly] [/fly]


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

if anyone is interested, im selling Zita West "Fertility and Conception book over on the "items for sale" thread.

Julia


----------

